# Praying for Halstaff



## wdallen504 (Aug 26, 2017)

For those of you that love prop building, anamatronics and pneumatics I just saw some sad news...

Steve Koci (Halstaff, diyanimatronics.net), is fighting for his life battling a brain tumor. The info is on a different forum, hauntforum.com, but I wanted to let those who didn’t know that he seems to be hanging in there. Let’s all send our prayers and well wishes.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh man, sad news indeed. Prayers for sure.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh goodness. I am so sorry to hear this. Best wishes for recovery and strength for him and his loved ones.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Many of us send our thoughts and prayers to you, Steve, during this trial.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Halstaff has unfortunately passed away.









Sad News updated Aug 25 - Halstaff has passed


Prayers




www.hauntforum.com


----------



## wdallen504 (Aug 26, 2017)

Very sad news indeed, my condolences to the whole family. His videos and book inspired me and I reference them often. He will be missed.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

That is truly sad news. Steve was an outstanding member of the haunt community and will be greatly missed. RIP Steve.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh damn. 

I am so sorry for his family and friends IRL, and the haunt community has lost a very creative and talented person.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I attended services for Steve today and it was amazing to see the number of people he touched through his active lifestyle. We all know how much of an impact he had for all of us here. Outside of Haunting, Steve was a Husband, a Brother, a Grandfather, a Scout leader, a Church Leader, a Triathlete and a friend that easily connected with people. I had the honor to get to know him through this community and he will forever be a part of our haunt. He was a wonderful man and will be missed.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, I missed this thread, so sorry to hear. I only knew of him through his you-tubes, but was such a resource to the Haunt Community. SavageEye, I hope your were able to express to his family the Haunt Community's sorrow.
Jerseyscare


----------

